# Which injectable steriod is the best for bulking up



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

by best I mean which gives you the most gains AND which is the most fast acting.

Test cypionate

Sustanon

Testoviron

I know sust normally kicks in after about 4 or 5 weeks but not sure about the other two.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

As for gains that's down to your grub !!


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

don1 said:


> As for gains that's down to your grub !!


Just say I took all for 4 weeks (not at the same time) and ate the exact amount while taking each of them, on which steriod would I see the most gains?


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Do a 10/12 week cycle of test e?


----------



## jonesy86 (Nov 30, 2009)

Test e, as said 10/12 week course, dbol to kick start but test on its own will suit what ur after if ur cal intake is good mate


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I wonder if all the threads you start will turn into big piles of verbal ****.....


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Which is the best way to get big by taking the most shortcuts so i dont have to eat fckall, put in any real work and stay really big after ive finished.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

andysutils said:


> Which is the best way to get big by taking the most shortcuts so i dont have to eat fckall, put in any real work and stay really big after ive finished.


Synthol and inplants......you can stop working out and they will stay there.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Synthol and inplants......you can stop working out and they will stay there.


I just dont know what to say to that, but its true :laugh:

Anyway im off now, need my protein fix, gonna get my ravioli and pasty I bought from gregs down me


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

andysutils said:


> I just dont know what to say to that, but its true :laugh:
> 
> Anyway im off now, need my protein fix, gonna get my ravioli and pasty I bought from gregs down me


dont forget them steak and onion crisps .


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Which is the best way to get big by taking the most shortcuts so i dont have to eat fckall, put in any real work and stay really big after ive finished.


NOW you're talking mate! Oh and no side effects mind, thank you very much lol!


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

I have been told that Test prop is the fastest acting injectable steriod, is this true?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

No the fastest is Test Base.

As for bulking Id say that a deca test course is better than just test. 300mg Deca and 400mg Test a week is a good safe dose for most to see gains.


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> No the fastest is Test Base.
> 
> As for bulking Id say that a deca test course is better than just test. 300mg Deca and 400mg Test a week is a good safe dose for most to see gains.


Whats the proper name for test base, can't find it in my steriod encylopedia


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

don1 said:


> fasest acting test yes all props are fast acting, but you inject ed or eod.


heard a lot of people get flu like symptoms with test prop, what's test base? never heard of it.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

testosterone suspension?


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

bayman said:


> testosterone suspension?


Gotcha, never heard of it though......one of my mates is taking equitest and trenabol, are they good for bulking? and how do they compare to sust, test cypionate, testoviron.


----------



## baz1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

mate do some research! you can find out most things! you don't even know the basics!


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

baz1983 said:


> mate do some research! you can find out most things! you don't even know the basics!


What do you think this is?......RESEARCH!!


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Graham-jack said:


> What do you think this is?......RESEARCH!!


yes mate but people will soon get p-ssed off answering all you questions when you no so little just use google to find out whats what on compounds etc.


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

don1 said:


> yes mate but people will soon get p-ssed off answering all you questions when you no so little just use google to find out whats what on compounds etc.


well I have used google to find out about dbol, oxy, sust, deca etc... but I have never come accross test base before..and when I do type stuff into google about steriods this is the website it brings up!


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Graham-jack said:


> Hey guys, how are we today?
> 
> Just thought I would come on here now *I have more experience in weight lifting, I have been lifting out for 3 months now  woo hoo! *
> 
> ...


why on earth are you already taking AAS and asking about injectable testosterones when you've been training 3 months? :confused1:


----------



## baz1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

Graham-jack said:


> by best I mean which gives you the most gains AND which is the most fast acting.
> 
> Test cypionate
> 
> ...


look like you done your research lol! Hopefully other members have more patience!

i def don't know everything and would never claim to but i would always research before asking questions you should know the answers to before you put them in your body!


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

baz1983 said:


> look like you done your research lol! Hopefully other members have more patience!
> 
> i def don't know everything and would never claim to but i would always research before asking questions you should know the answers to before you put them in your body!


Everybody has a different opinion, what my source and friends tell might be different to what people on here think, it's always good to get a second opinion.


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

henleys said:


> why on earth are you already taking AAS and asking about injectable testosterones when you've been training 3 months? :confused1:


Why not?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Graham-jack said:


> well I have used google to find out about dbol, oxy, sust, deca etc... but I have never come accross test base before..and when I do type stuff into google about steriods this is the website it brings up!


http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=testosterone&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&client=firefox-a#hl=en&expIds=17259,17291,25532,27555,27744&xhr=t&q=testosterone+base&cp=16&pf=p&sclient=psy&safe=off&client=firefox-a&hs=37n&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB%3Aofficial&aq=0&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=8d0bc89215452ab


----------



## baz1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

Graham-jack said:


> Everybody has a different opinion, what my source and friends tell might be dofferent to what people on here think, it's always good to get a second opinion.


Thats one thing we do agree on!


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Graham-jack said:


> Why not?


your an idiot.


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

baz1983 said:


> Thats one thing we do agree on!


Even my friends argue about what steriods work best, some prefer sust & deca, some prefer cypionate or testoviron......So I thought i'd come on here to see what you guys think.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

test is test simple,

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/22341-steroid-information-beginners.html


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

henleys said:


> your an idiot.


I know a lot of people who have started taking steriods (injectable ir oral) within the first 6 months of training and it has worked out great for them.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> what's test base? never heard of it.


It's testosterone without any ester attached to it. Works very quickly but with a short half-life requires frequent injections.


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

I think you should get atleast a years experience under your belt before you even consider AAS. By a years experience I mean proper training and naturally gaining a good bit of weight before hand. Dont cut your self short. Within that time learn as much as you can. Get a solid routine - solid diet and then come back to the board asking about a cycle. I think before hand your wasting your time and money tbh. Sounds like someone at your gym is looking to make a bit of extra money out of you rather then help you. Good Luck non the less.


----------



## baz1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

don1 said:


> test is test simple,
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/22341-steroid-information-beginners.html


He would know this don if he did any sort of research! Shouldn't of even given the link lol


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

don1 said:


> test is test simple,
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/22341-steroid-information-beginners.html


Cheers for the link, I have bought a book about steriods and trainging called the works but half of the steriods you guys have mentioned aren't in the book, Is there a good steriod encylopedia book that you could reccomend that I could buy off the internet, instead of asking questions on here all the time.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If you have nothing constructive to say then dont post. There is a sticky about this in the section.


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

JamStyle said:


> I think you should get atleast a years experience under your belt before you even consider AAS. By a years experience I mean proper training and naturally gaining a good bit of weight before hand. Dont cut your self short. Within that time learn as much as you can. Get a solid routine - solid diet and then come back to the board asking about a cycle. I think before hand your wasting your time and money tbh. Sounds like someone at your gym is looking to make a bit of extra money out of you rather then help you. Good Luck non the less.


maybe you're right, i thought 6 months would be enough training time tbbh, maybe i'll finish the dbol cycle and leave it for a while.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Graham-jack said:


> I know a lot of people who have started taking steriods (injectable ir oral) within the first 6 months of training and it has worked out great for them.


Ok then mate


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

baz1983 said:


> He would know this don if he did any sort of research! Shouldn't of even given the link lol


Hopefully someone will get through to him lol Or is he a lost cause?


----------



## baz1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> If you have nothing constructive to say then dont post. There is a sticky about this in the section.


Fair enough, some people just push my buttons sometimes!


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

Graham-jack said:


> Even my friends argue about what steriods work best, some prefer sust & deca, some prefer cypionate or testoviron......So I thought i'd come on here to see what you guys think.


We are all different so it is not easy or wise always to try and give hard and fast rules. Having said that, there are a few members on here who really know their clinical studies and can give a better overall picture but they are cautious as well.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

btw i wasn't trying to be an ar$ehole i was only trying to help, what ever you achieve off of this dbol cycle, or this test cycle if you run one.. you could achieve naturally with hard work dedication motivation good diet training and sleep. by taking it now your just wasting gains and money you could of made naturally. in all gyms you see people taking steroids early who do look reasonably good. but then you see the natural people who are the same size as them who have just been working longer and harder. so.. what have they really gained? Rome was not built in a day my friend.


----------



## baz1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

JamStyle said:


> Hopefully someone will get through to him lol Or is he a lost cause?


Def lost cause! lol


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Graham-jack said:


> maybe you're right, i thought 6 months would be enough training time tbbh, maybe i'll finish the dbol cycle and leave it for a while.


Well, like i said above - hopefully you can see some of our points of view and your not a lost cause. We are not saying DONT ever taking steroids. We are just saying wait. Take your time. Get to the top of your game and then you can consider bettering it with some 'help' 

But your jumping in the deep end far to quick. You will come unstuck short term. Have a look at where your mates will be in a year or so. Stuck where they are at now. Otherwise they will have to take more and more steroids to bump up. Where as you could work things in a whole better way. Yes, it will take longer - but thats the beauty of bodybuilding. Its a waiting game. And for most who do it properly - IT PAYS OFF!


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

JamStyle said:


> Well, like i said above - hopefully you can see some of our points of view and your not a lost cause. We are not saying DONT ever taking steroids. We are just saying wait. Take your time. Get to the top of your game and then you can consider bettering it with some 'help'
> 
> But your jumping in the deep end far to quick. You will come unstuck short term. Have a look at where your mates will be in a year or so. Stuck where they are at now. Otherwise they will have to take more and more steroids to bump up. Where as you could work things in a whole better way. Yes, it will take longer - but thats the beauty of bodybuilding. Its a waiting game. And for most who do it properly - IT PAYS OFF!


I find it hard to put on weight, that's why I wanted to take steriods, been training since January but stopped for 3 months due to injury, started again in August.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

if your not putting on weight without steroids you wont put weight on with steroids.

if your not putting on weight you need to eat more. not juice more.


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

henleys said:


> if your not putting on weight without steroids you wont put weight on with steroids.
> 
> if your not putting on weight you need to eat more. not juice more.


I know what you're saying, "steriods don't work without surplus calories" I have put a 7 pounds on since January, my metabolism is immense, I could eat 10 burger kings a day and still not put weight on lol


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Graham-jack said:


> I find it hard to put on weight, that's why I wanted to take steriods, been training since January but stopped for 3 months due to injury, started again in August.


Did you not think you where not taking enough food in? If you're not put weighting on without what do you expect to do whilst on. With all due respect mate its people like you that give steroid users a bad name


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Virtus said:


> Did you not think you where not taking enough food in? If you're not put weighting on without what do you expect to do whilst on. With all due respect mate its people like you that give steroid users a bad name


Well I would obviously up my intake of calories, protein and carbs while taking steriods...


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

post your true daily diet up.


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Graham-jack said:


> I find it hard to put on weight, that's why I wanted to take steriods, been training since January but stopped for 3 months due to injury, started again in August.


 No excuse. If your determined, persistant and have got all the boxes ticked (diet, training, rest). You have no choice but to gain weight. Reason I say this is I started off as a 8stone rake. Im now building up towards 13stone. I know what its like to be a hard gainer. I could of ate pizza 4 times a week and still not be able to gain a couple of lb. I was unlucky enough to get swine flu which knocked me badly. Also been touched with pneumonia. Had my left foot crushed with an iron industrial gate. My point is - everyone gets to sticky situations. Everyone on this board has over come obsticals. This is why this sport show the ones who are dedicated. The people who still go train with a broken leg (obviously not legs! lol). People who work long hours but still make it to the gym. Have a read of some of the main posts on this board on diet and exercise. Got some inspirational blokes on here who would be more then happy to give some info. But AAS is definatley not for you atm, imo. Id drop the dianabol. Get together a wicked diet and exercise programme and push your self as much as possible - naturally.

Good luck,

JS


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

JamStyle said:


> No excuse. If your determined, persistant and have got all the boxes ticked (diet, training, rest). You have no choice but to gain weight. Reason I say this is I started off as a 8stone rake. Im now building up towards 13stone. I know what its like to be a hard gainer. I could of ate pizza 4 times a week and still not be able to gain a couple of lb. I was unlucky enough to get swine flu which knocked me badly. Also been touched with pneumonia. Had my left foot crushed with an iron industrial gate. My point is - everyone gets to sticky situations. Everyone on this board has over come obsticals. This is why this sport show the ones who are dedicated. The people who still go train with a broken leg (obviously not legs! lol). People who work long hours but still make it to the gym. Have a read of some of the main posts on this board on diet and exercise. Got some inspirational blokes on here who would be more then happy to give some info. But AAS is definatley not for you atm, imo. Id drop the dianabol. Get together a wicked diet and exercise programme and push your self as much as possible - naturally.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> JS


 x2 well said


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

don1 said:


> post your true daily diet up.


If differs from day to day. today for example

9am

2 grilled bacon

2 eggs

2 wholemeal toast

half a tin of beans.

Fish oils

1pm

200g Lean mince beef with spaghetti

chopped up veg

4pm

4 chicken & salad sandwichs

fruit

7pm

tuna pasta

nuts

Thats what i'll eat today.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Try and eat a bit better mate, at least give it a few months until you start seeing results, so you can train better, eat better, then start.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Graham-jack said:


> Well I would obviously up my intake of calories, protein and carbs while taking steriods...


Why not do that prior???

Your just impatient, there is no other reason


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Virtus said:


> Why not do that prior???
> 
> Your just impatient, there is no other reason


I have done, where do you think the extra 7 pounds have come from? but that 7 pounds has taken me like 8 months.


----------



## baz1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

Virtus said:


> Why not do that prior???
> 
> Your just impatient, there is no other reason


Hit the nail on the head there mate


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Graham-jack said:


> If differs from day to day. today for example
> 
> 2 grilled bacon
> 
> ...


My diet:

Oats, Eggs, Handful of Frozen Berries, Vit C, Multi Vitamin

Chicken Breast, Rice, Handful of veg

2 Rice Cakes, Peanut Butter, Almonds (Snack)

2x Tuna, Rice, Carrots & Brocoli

Protein Shake, Handful of Oats, Flaxseed Oil

Chicken Breast, Baked Potato, Grilled Peppers

Fish + Veg

Water Intake 4Litres

Just an example of the difference. Im not saying my diet is the best. But in comparison you just need to bump up the amount your eating mate.


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

JamStyle said:


> My diet:
> 
> Oats, Eggs, Handful of Frozen Berries, Vit C, Multi Vitamin
> 
> ...


Cheers for the diet.........a few guys on here have given me tips on diet which I am grateful for, I used to eat weetabix before bed lol until a few of the guys told me not to, I havte cottage cheese though so i'll have to pinch my nose while eating lol, what nuts are the best for protein in your opinion? Cashew nuts is what I eat at the moment.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Graham-jack said:


> I have done, where do you think the extra 7 pounds have come from? but that 7 pounds has taken me like 8 months.


If that diet has put 7 pounds on you then you must have been eating nothing before hand. And if you're not a big eater why turn to steroid :laugh: it just baffles me :laugh:

I do think you're very impaitent with little knowledge and just jumping into somthing blind because you can't be bothered putting the effort in. But Rant over, prove me wrong and good luck


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Just a little input from a dietetic point of view. All in all there's easily more room to add calories to your diet, drinking a pint or two of whole milk a day will add a significant amount of calories in liquid form.

Add a splash of olive oil, a few oats or another carb source (even maltodextrin would do) and a scoop of protein, you've got a homemade 'gainer' /nutrition support supplement.

If you struggle to gain weight, the easiest way is liquid calories and adding fats to your diet.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

you will get better results with AAS than without- true for everybody, but, you won't make any significant gains unless you take in enough protein (you know the drill at least 2g/lb bodyweight- to maintain muscle mass with training, more than this if you want to build new muscle); and you time your meals properly (nearly everyone serious takes a pwo shake, usually with some extra amino/BCAA's thrown into the whey mix), and there may be some benefit to a shake during your workout (slightly different type of shake- but hey search the threads)...

So do you think your sample diet meets the above? Doesn't appear that way to me.... what about your training regime?

Now, if all the above is in check, than AAS will provide you with significant results- which injectible builds the most muscle? Testosterone, of any type (the different esters only reflect the required frequency of injection based on the absorption of the testosterone from the ester while in the body i.e the half life). Is Trenbolone better? possibly, but really it works synergistically with testosterone... most would agree start with a testosterone base to build mass, and as you progress, add other AASs for their various characteristics.

Really bodybuilding is based on the synergistic interaction between diet, supplementation, training, drugs and and peptides... no one element is the answer...

Then comes the hard work/sacrifice... the hard work to earn the money to buy the food/supps/drugs, pay for gym membership, the hard work of getting to the gym before/after work, the hard work of preparing all your food (rather than buying a mcdonalds)... the sacrifice of not buying clothes or going out coz you spent your hard earned readies on quality food/supps/drugs..

if it was easy, everyone would look like Hugh Jackman as Wolverine, or the Rock, or Arnold etc.. but it ain't so...

but hey if you're lazy, just pop 4 anaplon's a day and bloat up.. ;-)


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Virtus said:


> If that diet has put 7 pounds on you then you must have been eating nothing before hand. And if you're not a big eater why turn to steroid :laugh: it just baffles me :laugh:
> 
> I do think you're very impaitent with little knowledge and just jumping into somthing blind because you can't be bothered putting the effort in. But Rant over, prove me wrong and good luck


What I meant was I have to force the current diet down me, even when i'm not hungry.

I try and take in 3000 cals per day, but now I can't have the shakes anymore, I will only be taking in 2100, unless I change my diet.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

get some Sustanon. If you want to gain weight that for 12 weeks at about 500mg jabbed once a week will help.

Buy a quality weight gainer, add one of those inbetween meal 1 and 2, and one post workout.

With that diet and the sustanon, you should see some good gains pal.

Make sure you add a pct after the sustanon course. 3-4 weeks after imo.

Good luck.

Also try and add a bowl of porridge with milk in your diet some where, possibley immediately on waking.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

sorry just spotted, you cant have shakes..........why?


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Graham-jack said:


> I try and take in 3000 cals per day, but now I can't have the shakes anymore, I will only be taking in *2100*, unless I change my diet.


And there lies the problem, waste of money, time and effort and all in all a pointless first cycle.

Simple advice change your diet ASAP


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Virtus said:


> And there lies the problem, waste of money, time and effort and all in all a pointless first cycle.
> 
> Simple advice change your diet ASAP


For a guy who is 65kg, would you say 3000 is about right for me?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

if you can't have shakes, is it because you're allergic/intolerant to whey or lactose? If so you can get powdered egg whites, powdered beef protein... look at sponsors sites here, as well as trueprotein in the USA (they deliver to the UK).

if you take a non dairy based protein powder mixed with juice or water you can have shakes...

if you (bizarrely) cant even take the above, use GHRP-6 (peptide) and b-12 injectible, both increase your appetite..


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> if you can't have shakes, is it because you're allergic/intolerant to whey or lactose? If so you can get powdered egg whites, powdered beef protein... look at sponsors sites here, as well as trueprotein in the USA (they deliver to the UK).
> 
> if you take a non dairy based protein powder mixed with juice or water you can have shakes...
> 
> if you (bizarrely) cant even take the above, use GHRP-6 (peptide) and b-12 injectible, both increase your appetite..


I am not lactose intolerant, I have milk and dairy productsa all the time, just the shakes make me feel ill and i lose energy/appetite.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

which shakes you had. You defo need a weight gainer in there pal, imo of course............... some good ones out there at the min, look at the board sponsors.


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

71081 said:


> which shakes you had. You defo need a weight gainer in there pal, imo of course............... some good ones out there at the min, look at the board sponsors.


Here is the shake I was taking http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/total_mrp


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> 9am
> 
> 2 grilled bacon
> 
> ...


I count 4 meals there. IMO that's not enough. Also there is a 4 hour gap between meals 1 & 2. Should be no greater than 3 hours. I fit in 6 meals a day no matter what. If I'm really tired and need to go to sleep before meal 6, which is usually a shake anyway, I'll have a shake in the middle of the night with some olive oil and go back to sleep. I'm only 180lbs and require 3250-3500 cals daily just as maintenance. If you can't tolerate whey-based shakes then there are others out there; hemp, brown rice, powdered egg white, pea protein.

Ant


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

if you feel ill after a shake, try a whey protein isolate (cross flow or cold filtered)- the isolate causes less bloating etc. Also some of the MRP, may cause a feeling of fullness from the low GI carbs(oats etc in the one you use); try whey isolate and add dextrose..


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

good product. So it didnt make you feel brill. Try another then!!! It could be something in it................

following products would be good for adding some calories/protein/carbs/needed ****.......into your diet

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/total_gainer

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/weight_gainer_elite

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/mass-gain-powders-47-c.asp

the above products come from board sponsors that I can recommend as I have used (there are others)


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

fcuk me this is dragging on now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

i bet he carrys on taking dbol, then runs a test cycle.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

When I decided to try Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard Whey as a change, I was sick as a dog for a week. I went back to my usual brand and left ON Whey for 6 months. Then I tried more shakes from the same pouch, thinking it may just have been coincidence but sure enough I became ill again. However, my housemate made shakes from that same pouch and was fine. I guess I must have a bad reaction to one of the ingredients.


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

henleys said:


> i bet he carrys on taking dbol, then runs a test cycle.


No I won't


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

71081 said:


> good product. So it didnt make you feel brill. Try another then!!! It could be something in it................
> 
> following products would be good for adding some calories/protein/carbs/needed ****.......into your diet
> 
> ...


Thanks for the time and effort you put in to help me but they way the last shake made me feel I don't want to go near another one ever again!! The second link is very similar to the shake i'm taking right noe so i'll stay away from that one, also the first link has some similarities.... I'll change my diet but I wanna give the shakes a rest for a while.

reps


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Graham-jack said:


> No I won't


hope so mate.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Graham-jack said:


> No I won't


what you going to do then?????


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

don1 said:


> what you going to do then?????


Stay off shakes and steriods, improve my diet and train.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Graham-jack said:


> Stay off shakes and steriods, improve my diet and train.


nice one, well done nice to see some one that listens, reps when i can


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

don1 said:


> nice one, well done nice to see some one that listens, reps when i can


Shame about the shakes though, I could have done with a helping hand, i'll just change my diet for now.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

one step at a time, come on dont start running before you walk now, all in good time


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Graham-jack said:


> Shame about the shakes though, I could have done with a helping hand, i'll just change my diet for now.


and if it helps, i dont touch shakes, natural protiens, eggs soya milk etc, cant stomach shakes,


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

don1 said:


> and if it helps, i dont touch shakes, natural protiens, eggs soya milk etc, cant stomach shakes,


They make you feel ill as well?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't think the idea is to lay off the AAS, just the original question was inappropriate for the circumstances- by all means take test and d-bol, you will grow, but only if the diet and training provide the AAS something to work with... lets not forget all three are important- you can have any 2 of 3 and not progress well- I defy anyone to make real gains with just a good diet and training- as except for a few genetic freaks, most would struggle to look like a mens health model let alone something more muscular..


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> I don't think the idea is to lay off the AAS, just the original question was inappropriate for the circumstances- by all means take test and d-bol, you will grow, but only if the diet and training provide the AAS something to work with... lets not forget all three are important- you can have any 2 of 3 and not progress well- I defy anyone to make real gains with just a good diet and training- as except for a few genetic freaks, most would struggle to look like a mens health model let alone something more muscular..


the idea mate is for him to get his training and diet into shape and get the most out of his natty levels,

no one has said dont do ass. !!!!! thats for the future if he chooses to down that road,


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

synthol

lol


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

graham jack sounds like me 2 years ago


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

good on you bud.

I use shakes for two reasons.

1, cant afford to buy enough food to cover it.

2, helps me get enough water in my diet

If you can do it with out, then fair play.

I personally dont think its that easy but it is possible...........


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

71081 said:


> good on you bud.
> 
> I use shakes for two reasons.
> 
> ...


I may go back and try some sort of shake after a month off, but it won't be the shake that I was taking before.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

if your worried try just a protein shake...........

Then gradually add things to make it into a gainer shake.

1, add a carb (oats, maltodextrin, dextrose etc)

2, add fats (eggs, 3,6,9 oil, olive oil, flax etc)

3, add creatine

4, add glutamine

etc etc etc

extra protein is a good place to start though pal


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

71081 said:


> if your worried try just a protein shake...........
> 
> Then gradually add things to make it into a gainer shake.
> 
> ...


Homemade shake lol sounds nasty.....but if it is the whey protein then maybe the protein shakes will make me ill as well....we'll see what happens.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Graham-jack said:


> Whats the proper name for test base, can't find it in my steriod encylopedia


There is a few brand names out there..........Aquaviron.










.............Agrovirin










My advice would be to stay away from any test suspension, tried Aquaviron many years ago when estered tests were not as available like they are today.

It came in 1ml/ 100mg amps, very strong as you nearly got the full 100mg in the shot as aposed to estered test where you can get less, it very harsh, fast in and fast out.

Required multiple shots per week depending on dosage needed by the individual.

Its water based and crystals seperate from the water, unless you mix well/ heat, the pip

can be the worst ever felt, you will think you shot up with a 9mm beretta. :2guns:

The effects on strength and weight gain are rapid true, but just as rapid are the sides, defo one for having plenty of anti-e to hand.

I personally never suffer from bad sides on test-enth/cyp etc, but gyno hit me hard and fast on suspension, also my training partner got a bad abcess ( the only time he has ever had one) while using it, guess thats down to un-sterile water, so best check the sell by date on these babies.

Not saying there is no place for this med cos there is, but its best left to the more knowlegeble.......far better improving your diet like in the helpful posts above.

And if gear does call you on, then stick with enth/cyp/ or sus.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The only shakes I have if my protein drink first thing which can be substituted for chicken/eggs and my PWO drink which can be substituted with the same and some carbs like a flapjack.

So shakes dont make the man. When I diet I cut out all shakes 6 weeks out. I dont shrink


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> The only shakes I have if my protein drink first thing which can be substituted for chicken/eggs and my PWO drink which can be substituted with the same and some carbs like a flapjack.
> 
> So shakes dont make the man. When I diet I cut out all shakes 6 weeks out. I dont shrink


Cheers

What i might do is leave it til i start feeling right, then try and different shake that isn't as heavy.

reps


----------

